# Tim Barry's new album 28th & stonewall came out today



## 614 crust (Jan 26, 2010)

Tim Barry's new album 28th & Stonewall came out today. Here is a link to listen to it.

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=3601381&albumid=14675675


----------



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm so stoked about this. I've seen him play the Gabriel Prosser song live. That song is the shit.
Really sucks how VCU is paving over the burial ground here in Richmond.
But I love Tim Barry and how awesome he and his politics are.
Can't wait to hear the full album.


----------

